# Stretch marks



## El Duke (Apr 25, 2010)

Any idea of anything that can help with stretch marks? After starting my cut 4 weeks ago I am getting them right at the top of my thighs and hamstrings which is ****ing me right off!


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Im not taking the p!ss bro but ask a lady friend and see what they suggest.. women go through this a lot and im sure they can recommend every cream, lotion and ointment under the sun to help it lol


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Im not taking the p!ss bro but ask a lady friend and see what they suggest.. women go through this a lot and im sure they can recommend every cream, lotion and ointment under the sun to help it lol


Yeah women are normally good with this. I have a few stretch marks around my fat ass woman bearing hips, gone a lot since I lost weight though really..

They say cocoa cream and vit B or some kind of vitamin cream will get rid of it slowly..

I'm looking for something for my creases on my forehead so I read a bit on skin care!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

coconut butter


----------



## bally0121 (Mar 28, 2011)

cocoo butter


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

bally0121 said:


> cocoo butter


maybe thats what i mean


----------



## bally0121 (Mar 28, 2011)

sorry mate didnt see your comment lol, gues im a bit late


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Bio oil


----------



## El Duke (Apr 25, 2010)

Cheers for the reply's will check some of these out!


----------



## Erneste (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Duke,

Don't have much info as I never experienced stretch marks ever.

Better as from your gym instructor you will be guided properly or wait for someone here who will guide you accordingly.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have just started using bio oil which is pretty good. In the last 6 weeks i have gone from 13.2 to 14.12 so getting them bad at the chest delt tie in and along biceps, they look bl00dty awful so need to use something to hopefully prevent them getting worse.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> I have just started using bio oil which is pretty good. In the last 6 weeks i have gone from 13.2 to 14.12 so getting them bad at the chest delt tie in and along biceps, they look bl00dty awful so need to use something to hopefully prevent them getting worse.


Do they get rid of the stretch mark completely, cause my sister tells me stretch marks are permanent, if shes lying she'll get hit


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

JoePro said:


> Yeah women are normally good with this. I have a few stretch marks around my fat ass woman bearing hips, gone a lot since I lost weight though really..
> 
> They say cocoa cream and vit B or some kind of vitamin cream will get rid of it slowly..
> 
> *I'm looking for something for my creases on my forehead* so I read a bit on skin care!


Strivectin-SD


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Its cool brah, Just pretend their veins popping out


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

no she is right, they are scars so they are permanant unfortunately, the only thing you can do is try to prevent getting any more and make the other ones fade in by using bio oil which seems to take the redness away and sunbeds seem to help mine.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i'll hit her anyway, thanks for the info, goinna look for some bio oil today


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Lol i am probably stuck with mine for life as a reminder of what its like to be 20st in weight lol i now have a virtualy flat stomach abs showing and the stretch marks are everywhere about 6 inches long but hey ho if any one coments on them i will just flew my abs and shout POW


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

go to boots and get bio oil

Does Works


----------

